# Another goes to the great roost in the sky



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

7:14 I squeezed the trigger on bird number 4 from the same spot. 11" beard and 1" spurs. Just finished the 1/2 mile trek from behind the house. Pics to follow, need some coffee.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Have a cup for me, I'll be waiting for the pics! Good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Jeez John, tagged out a little fast huh? Great job now let's see pic's!!!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Still doing some "Walking and Talking" here, except I'm the only one talking. Beautiful morning though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks and good luck to all. Craig, you know me, I'll be running around trying to help other's for the next month and a half. 
Edit: Oh he's 23 lbs


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Congrats on a beautiful bird, and a perfect opening morning to be out, I'm jealous. 
Nice looking beagles, they bring back fond memories.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Thanks and good luck to all. Craig, you know me, I'll be running around trying to help other's for the next month and a half.
> Edit: Oh he's 23 lbs


Nice!!! and I know you will. Now you just have to get Scarlet tagged out. Heck, I'm stuck riding the desk all week but I'm itching for the weekend.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the early success! It must have been an awsome morning to be out there.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice bird!! My morn was good atleast had one gobbling on the roost. I was west of him he must of went east aleast thats were the shot came from:sad: Will try again tomorrow morn


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It was a real nice morning. Sat down at 5:30 and I heard the first gobbles at 6:00 on the dot. Had 4-5 across the road, one 300 yards in front of me and this guy was way behind me. I just kept imitating the boss hen and had two different hens come in. One of the hens pecked my decoy a couple times. About 20 minutes later the boss hen led him to me with 2 other hens in tow.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats, no sense in wasting any time!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats John!!!

You do know that hunting turkeys with them hounds is illegal in the spring:evil:


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Great Job on the bird. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations, it's always nice being able to put one down first thing!!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats john! thats a nice one


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice work! Looks like a pretty good paint brush on that fella.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bird and keep having fun. I know I will too. I will be out calling with my brother and the best is *We got dad to come out and try it*! See guys your never to old to take up turkey hunting. Pops turned 62 this year and this will be his first turkey season!


----------

